# Love Camden



## Mr Blob (Mar 4, 2012)

I work in Camden during weekends-just back from lunch at Holloway rd two stops by tube. Regents canal is lovely and nice shops in Camden town. We have London's oldest church, St Martins art college moved here and two big train stations- St Pancras and Kings X


----------



## yardbird (Mar 4, 2012)

I love and miss Camden.
I remember it growing through the 80s.
St. Martins - whereabouts? I went to St Martins when it was in Charing Cross Rd


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 4, 2012)

Central St Martins is now on 'Granary Square' where it moved to last July I think - between Camley Street Park and York Way/Kings X.


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 4, 2012)

Believe St Martins is housed in a converted old warehouse- not completely sure though. Maybe stephj can shed more light

Like mentioned above its near Camley streey natural park and also on the Regents canal. Even the Holborn branch of the art college has moved there- one big campus for the whole student population now




yardbird said:


> I love and miss Camden.
> I remember it growing through the 80s


 yeah, loadsa trendy small shops in Camden- number of pubs too like Weatherspoon


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Believe St Martins is housed in a converted old warehouse- not completely sure though. Maybe stephj can shed more light


 
WEll Kings X isnt really Camden - its in the borough of CAmden, but so is Centre Point.
St Martins is in the old Bagleys Warehouse bits, round the back of Kings X station


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 4, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Believe St Martins is housed in a converted old warehouse- not completely sure though. Maybe stephj can shed more light


Well that whole area used to be a railway goods yard/sheds way back, and then there was Bagleys (later Canvas) in one of warehouses there - with The Cross just on the other side of York Way.

And as this article mentions, a club called the Key also (but I can't seem to remember much about that). A raving mecca!


----------



## Edie (Mar 4, 2012)

Bagleys, jesus I've not heard that mentioned for years


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> WEll Kings X isnt really Camden - its in the borough of CAmden, but so is Centre Point.
> St Martins is in the old Bagleys Warehouse bits, round the back of Kings X station


The title of this thread rephrased 'Love London borough of Camden'


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 4, 2012)

watch NW1 bit though


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone visited this place?



..............a great green enclave on the edge of Central London


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Anyone visited this place?
> 
> 
> 
> ..............a great green enclave on the edge of Central London





...Gee St (their UK label, and its offices) isnt a million miles away from there... (up in Angel)


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 4, 2012)

Is this the green jungle on the edge of Brixton?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> ...Gee St (their UK label, and its offices) isnt a million miles away from there... (up in Angel)


 
I remember when I worked just off the corner of Old St/Goswell Rd and one lunchtime I had a walk down Gee St - it occurred to me only afterwards it was where the label was founded and named after!


----------



## yardbird (Mar 4, 2012)

The Old Stables part of the Lock area market was where Dingwalls Dancehall used to be.
Blondie, Madness, The Pretenders and loads more


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 4, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Anyone visited this place?
> 
> ..............a great green enclave on the edge of Central London


That was sometimes part of a little trail when I was record shopping in Camden if it was a particularly nice day.

Start off at Chalk Farm, go and see Horace on Camden Market, then record shops on Inverness St and Camden High St, down to Mornington Sq and across to take a wander around the park and cut through Goods Way and onto a train again.


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 4, 2012)

stephj said:


> That was sometimes part of a little trail when I was record shopping in Camden if it was a particularly nice day.
> 
> Start off at Chalk Farm, go and see Horace on Camden Market, then Inverness St and Camden High Street, down to Mornington Sq and across to take a wander around the park and cut through Goods Way and onto a train.


yeah, a two acre park with mini-woodland and pond worth a stroll on a sunny day


----------



## 8115 (Mar 4, 2012)

I used to work in Camden. It's ok, meh.  Nice bar on that small bar-filled street (Bar Solo?).  Apart from that I never thought it had much going for it.  No real centre.  Is that nice three storey cafe on the corner of Arlington Road (?) and Parkway still there?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 4, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Believe St Martins is housed in a converted old warehouse- not completely sure though. Maybe stephj can shed more light


I went there last weekend to see an exhibition - it's a massive six storey place. I didn't see all that much of the inside, not being a student there, but it has a sort of railway loading yard around the side as well. Nice building and easy to get to from st pancras; surrounded by construction works though.









Wouldn't have said it was really Camden, as has been mentioned.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Is this the green jungle on the edge of Brixton?


No thats Camley Street Nature Reserve - Toblerone3 spotted this one


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't live in Camden but I like to go there and meditate at this place in Parkway.

http://www.london-meditation.co.uk/


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> I work in Camden during weekends-just back from lunch at Holloway rd two stops by tube. Regents canal is lovely and nice shops in Camden town. We have London's oldest church, St Martins art college moved here and two big train stations- St Pancras and Kings X


st martin's only needed to move over the road to be in camden, it's not like they've moved from miles outside the borough. and euston is in camden too, and it's often thought of as a reasonably sized station.


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

I spent some very pleasant summer afternoons in the garden of the Royal Exchange.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 4, 2012)

The St Martins building looks interesting. I'm an alumni so I may ask for a show-around.
Then do the lock and have lunch in The Hawley Arms which was our company boardroom long before it got burnt out and long before Amy


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 4, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> I don't live in Camden but I like to go there and meditate at this place in Parkway.
> 
> http://www.london-meditation.co.uk/


if I became homeless I would choose Camden streets to sleep rough- part of inner city destitute visiting good soup kitchens there and asking for small change outside Camden town tube station


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> I spent some very pleasant summer afternoons in the garden of the Royal Exchange.


more of a devonshire man myself.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 4, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> if I became homeless I would choose Camden streets to sleep rough- part of inner city destitute visiting good soup kitchens there and asking for small change outside Camden town tube station


 

Thank you, I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 5, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> Thank you, I'll bear that in mind.


will you have sympathy for me?


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2012)

I enjoyed it when I lived there - mid 90's, when The Good Mixer was where you'd see your Blurs and Pulps having a pint. My little route around the market used to be pop into see my mate Andy at Record and Tape Exchange to see if anything interesting had come in that week, have a bit of a toodle round the bootleg tape stalls, pay a quid to get into The Jazz Cafe for a coffee to see if anyone good was playing with the house band (Tomorrows Warriors) then a pint or two in the World's End and back home. I think I did variations on that every Sunday for about two years. I used to live in Elm Village near the canal.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2012)

I've never lived there but have spent about 8 years on and off working there, used to go out a lot in Camden in the 90s - and still go out there now sometimes - I like it - and the 253/4 takes me home


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2012)

The market's all posh these days isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2012)

NVP said:


> The market's all posh these days isn't it?


I rarely go there - the last thing I bought in the market bit was a leather jacket about 20 years ago - I sill have it - i looks nicely battered now


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 5, 2012)

NVP said:


> The market's all posh these days isn't it?


 Just trendy- London style


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 5, 2012)

I loved Camden when I first came to London 14 years ago and I worked on the market at weekends for a couple of years and have lots of good memories. 
I haven't been up to the markets for ages, if I do go to Camden it tends to be the Mornington Crescent end of the High Street to look in the charity shops!

The Camley Street Natural Park is lovely - a real little Oasis
The Jewish Museum just off the Parkway has some very interesting exhibitions.


----------



## Mr Blob (Mar 5, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> I loved Camden when I first came to London 14 years ago
> 
> The Camley Street Natural Park is lovely - a real little Oasis


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 6, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> I don't live in Camden but I like to go there and meditate at this place in Parkway.
> 
> http://www.london-meditation.co.uk/


 
Did you know that the place you are attending is run by people who promote the Osho cult (as this page from the website you linked to clearly shows)?

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&site=&btnK=&q=cache:X5HfM7pwbdcJ:http://www.london-meditation.co.uk/osho_active.php "Susann Herrmann" osho&ct=clnk

In fact an Osho website promotes the site you linked to as an Osho website

*Meditation Activity "London Meditation"*
Susann Herrmann
Anand Rahasya (Albert G. Tobler)
Institute for Occupational Psychology
Studio One
Utopia Village, Studio One, 7 Chalcot Road, Primrose Hill
London NW1 8LH
Tel.: +44 (0)20-7449 2129
Fax: +44 (0)20-7483 3026
E-mail: info@london-meditation.co.uk
*Other activities*: Meditation Events, Corporate Wellbeing Programmes
http://www.london-meditation.co.uk

source:
http://www.omweb.com/osho/

I'm curious as to whether you knew that the site was an Osho site or not.

eta

lots of links to info re Osho / Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh at the Rick Ross cult awareness website here 
http://www.rickross.com/groups/rajneesh.html

a thread re one of the Osho offshoots here 
http://forum.rickross.com/read.php?4,44548,page=1

Osho died a while ago but there are lost of really very predatory people and organisations operating under his name.  Searching the Rick Ross forums for Osho and Bhagwan will turn up a lot of information.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 6, 2012)

I read about him in Anthony Storr's "Feet of Clay", so yes, I am familiar with his life and work. He is all over YouTube, as well.

Thank you.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2012)

i was interested in this thread untill i realised  i never do anything  in brixton  so even if i move to camden it will be the same again.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 6, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> I read about him in Anthony Storr's "Feet of Clay", so yes, I am familiar with his life and work. He is all over YouTube, as well.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Well I appreciate your honesty, but I'm confused about why you would promote a cult on the boards here, especially in such a covert way.  If you knew it was an Osho website / business and you think it's so great why not just say so instead of a post with no information linking to a site that hides its association with Osho?  

Are you one of those people who thinks that all the attempted murders, drug trafficking, bio-terrorism and other crimes were committed by Sheela and her crew and that Bhagwan knew nothing about any of it?  

Do you just think that all of the bad press about Osho and the many warnings and critical reports on cult awareness sites and ex-Sannyasin websites are a conspiracy?

Genuine questions.


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2012)

Camden has always been the place where I felt at home most. When I first arrived in London in the 80s I lived in a tiny bedsit in Belsize Park. I used to hang out at Camden Market clutching a can of Special Brew. If you can only afford one beer a day, you make it count. I had many friends who sold clothes there when people still broke into the fashion industry from a market stall. I became member of the Camden Housing Co-op Infil, which was basically squatting without the legal hassle and lived all over the borough. I also know a lot of people at the London Filmmakers Co-op in Camden and eventually stated to make short films with their help. The Bell and the Scala cinema in Kings Cross were my favourite hang outs and on Tuesday's we used to go the The Black Cap to watch the late Regina Fong. I've lived all over London since then, but five years ago I bought a flat in the borough not too far from where I first arrived. I too used to study at Saint Martin's at the building in Long Acre which now is a H&M.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 6, 2012)

UrbaneFox said: ↑
I don't live in Camden but I like to go there and meditate at this place in Parkway.​​http://www.london-meditation.co.uk/​​​​Louloubelle said​​​Did you know that the place you are attending is run by people who promote the Osho cult (as this page from the website you linked to clearly shows)?

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&site=&btnK=&q=cache:X5HfM7pwbdcJ:http://www.london-meditation.co.uk/osho_active.php "Susann Herrmann" osho&ct=clnk

In fact an Osho website promotes the site you linked to as an Osho website

*Meditation Activity "London Meditation"*
Susann Herrmann
Anand Rahasya (Albert G. Tobler)
Institute for Occupational Psychology
Studio One
Utopia Village, Studio One, 7 Chalcot Road, Primrose Hill
London NW1 8LH



**********************


I don't think LM has been at the Primrose Hill address for some years, they moved to Parkway 4-5 years ago.

I knew of Osho before I went there, thanks to Storr, and after reading his book (pre internet) I was cynical about his behaviour. However, I don't think LM does promote "the Osho cult". LM does only four Osho meditations and that is a small part of what they do. I am not aware of having being bashed or indoctrinated with Osho "cult" thinking, force-fed books or anything at all sinister. I wouldn't go there if that were the case, and if they were questionable I would report them to a God-u-like place, or similar.

Most of us have access to the internet and can see and read about Osho and make up our own minds. Although someone might have been a pervert / creep / criminal that does not mean that we have to dismiss everything they did. We can listen to Wagner without being a Hitler fanatic, and enjoy Lucian Freud's paintings without treating our wives abominably and having loads of children by numerous women.

We can take what we want of Wagner/ Osho and leave the rest.


----------



## oryx (Mar 7, 2012)

I worked out that Camden market was a rip-off back in about 1985.

The last time I went there, about two years ago, it was still all black/gothy/fluoro stuff! (that is probably a reflection of me becoming an old git and fashion turning full circle).

I used to like the Hawley Arms a frighteningly long time ago - again about 1985.

Bear in mind that I am a real south London person.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you remember the Compendium Bookshop in Camden?
Was very sorry when it closed.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> Do you remember the Compendium Bookshop in Camden?
> Was very sorry when it closed.


 I liked that place ...

I have discovered a new place in Camden, Camden Brewdog - a new pub just off the high street - greenland rd? It's a brewery pub - makes its own beer (well it's made in Scotland)


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> Do you remember the Compendium Bookshop in Camden?
> Was very sorry when it closed.


 
Good bookshop and its very much missed. On Camden High St. you can never have enough shops that sell ugly leather jackets, it seems.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2012)

Camden has been a bit bullshit for about 20 years now.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 7, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Camden has been a bit bullshit for about 20 years now.


 
For real bullshit see Notting Hill / Portobello.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 7, 2012)

Quick point
Bagwash was an arsewipe - all Godmen are - at the Pune ashram you had to have an AIDS test to ghet a few years back - another Rolls Royce vicar? Only supassed by the ash producing child buggerer Sai Baba - utter tosh and a corruption of the message
Camdens being going to hell in a handkart for years, moved out in 87, sold the flat to a banker from Goldman Sachs - nuff said really.........


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> For real bullshit see Notting Hill / Portobello.


 
I was still getting some decent shopping out out Portobello and Notting Hill long after Camden lost it. 
Shit now though.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 8, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> UrbaneFox said: ↑





UrbaneFox said:


> I don't live in Camden but I like to go there and meditate at this place in Parkway.​​http://www.london-meditation.co.uk/​​​​Louloubelle said​​​Did you know that the place you are attending is run by people who promote the Osho cult (as this page from the website you linked to clearly shows)?
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&site=&btnK=&q=cache:X5HfM7pwbdcJ:http://www.london-meditation.co.uk/osho_active.php "Susann Herrmann" osho&ct=clnk
> 
> ...




Cynicism is never a good thing, informed scepticism however is important when considering the history of Bhagwan / Osho and the resulting movement made up of his followers.



UrbaneFox said:


> However, I don't think LM does promote "the Osho cult". LM does only four Osho meditations and that is a small part of what they do.




and yet the www.london-meditation.co.uk website is listed on countless Osho websites as an Osho entity.  IME this is typical of Osho front organisations, they do not openly promote anything to do with Osho on their main page, but if you google for the name of the people involved or the website URL and "Osho" you find a load of Osho websites endorsing the place.  Also if you look a bit deeper on the website (pages where most people wouldn’t look initially) there will be evidence of some of the brainwashing methods used by Bhagwan and his followers, namely the various Osho meditations.  

For clarification there is no one Osho cult anymore, more a collection of smaller cults run by Osho followers.  There is a lot of critical material about these organisations in various cult awareness websites if people care to look.




UrbaneFox said:


> I am not aware of having being bashed or indoctrinated with Osho "cult" thinking, force-fed books or anything at all sinister. I wouldn't go there if that were the case, and if they were questionable I would report them to a God-u-like place, or similar.


 
Aw bless.  You haven't really got the hang of this cult thing have you?  Cults don't force feed people books or ideas, they use / abuse meditation and psychotherapeutic techniques to brainwash people without people realising what has happened to them. 



UrbaneFox said:


> Most of us have access to the internet and can see and read about Osho and make up our own minds. Although someone might have been a pervert / creep / criminal that does not mean that we have to dismiss everything they did. We can listen to Wagner without being a Hitler fanatic, and enjoy Lucian Freud's paintings without treating our wives abominably and having loads of children by numerous women.
> 
> We can take what we want of Wagner/ Osho and leave the rest.




*Interesting that you mention Wagner and Hitler given that Bhagwan was a supporter of eugenics and a great fan of Hitler and considered him “a genius”.  *

*Yes, I agree that people should make up their own minds; however the problem with Osho's youtube presence is that it consists of hundreds of uncritical videos made by cult members. The critical ones are drowned in a sea of propaganda.  People seeking genuine information may have to spend a lot of time trying to access it.  *

I appreciate that most people don't have the time or resources to hunt down and read the long, detailed memoirs of former sannyasins so I hope that the following links will be helpful to anyone seeking critical information to balance the uncritical material that floods youtube:

I found this link while searching for some of the anti-Semitic Osho quotes and his idealisation of Hitler 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&site=&btnK=&q=cache:w8upYbin46MJ:http://www.enlightened-spirituality.org/rajneesh.html+bhagwan+hitler&ct=clnk

I do not know the author and cannot endorse him in any way, but his article about Bhagwan / Osho contains a lot of important, critical information regarding abuses and criminal activities (including attempted murders, bioterrorism, drug trafficking, firearms offenses, the sexual abuse of children, illegal wire-tapping, coerced abortions and mass sterilisations, labour and immigration crimes) and is well referenced. 

These Wiki articles are very good, meticulous and well referenced:
1983 Rajneeshee bioterror attack 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_Rajneeshee_bioterror_attack

1985 Rajneeshee assassination plot 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1985_Rajneeshee_assassination_plot


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 8, 2012)

As for Camden, well there are still vintage bargains to be had at the Stables Market and some of the stall holders are open to haggling, especially if you buy more than one item.  I have bought some beautiful stuff there recently and IME it's easier to find lovely inexpensive vintage items at the Market than it is in the many charity shops in Camden and Kentish Town.  There are lots of small stalls selling mass produced, cheap clothes but there are also stalls owned by innovative designers selling their own stuff.  The market is a great place to visit if you have time on your hands, but it gets so crowded and it's not a place to shop if you are in a hurry or stressed.  

The downsides are dog shit everywhere, you really have to be careful where you walk, chuggers everywhere, cults everywhere.  I'm amazed that the Co$ haven't opened a centre there.


----------



## teahead (Mar 8, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I liked that place ...
> 
> I have discovered a new place in Camden, Camden Brewdog - a new pub just off the high street - greenland rd? It's a brewery pub - makes its own beer (well it's made in Scotland)


Yeah Compenduim rocked.

Brewdog any good?
There's a bar just opened on Holloway Road - The Lamb - that serves their brews. Free folksy gig there this Friday, incidentally.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 9, 2012)

Some of El Jugs family used to live there, right by the canal and we still volunteer for this charity, many of our family members have done so over the years.  Website by El Jugs (round of applause)
http://www.thepiratecastle.org/ 
I enjoy taking the boat down there, we know quite a lot of the local trip boat operators and crew.


----------



## Ceej (Apr 2, 2012)

I live at Mornington Crescent now, but have lived in Kentish town/Camden town since '71. The market was just an empty concrete factory selling junk and second-hand stuff - my mate was into vintage when it was still called second-hand and I was into shoving safety pins through my face, so we were both there every week.
It has poshed-up, but there's still a real originality to the Lock that you just don't find anywhere else. No wonder the tourists love it. And the atmosphere is always so good-natured, no mean feat with the mix and volume of people who go there on a sunny afternoon.
We used to drink in the Royal Exchange and the Devonshire, back in the day. One closed, one franchised out - just a couple of the many casualties of the passing of time. I miss the Compendium bookshop, and am still mourning the demise of Holts next to the station. Old man Holt could tell the size and width of your DMs at a glance.


----------



## Zonc808 (Apr 2, 2012)

hi all, i have just moved to camden from hackney borough, liking it very much where we are in kentish town so far, seems like a lovely area, primrose hill is within walking distance and on the way the other day came across a tiny second hand book shop on a residential road open on a sunny sunday afternoon..a really god section on london. any ones comments on the grafton arms? it has a pool table which is a plus in my book but does it do ales does any one know? or other cool stuff in the area?

on a side note i like to take pictures of london and will be sure to try and photograph this area thats my home for the next year, for those interested see: http://www.flickr.com/photos/60323513@N02/ (only the first two are of camden atm at but will be updated in time)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2012)

teahead said:


> Yeah Compenduim rocked.
> 
> Brewdog any good?


 
I like it, only managed to get there once so far - knowledgable staff, friendly staff - and nice beer - it's quite a small place so probably gets packed, I was there after work one day a few months ago.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2012)

Know the area well, grew up nearby, used to love Camden, me and mates were down there almost every weekend in the late 80s to late 90s...good times but don't feel the same way about it now we've all moved on...


----------



## teahead (Apr 3, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I like it, only managed to get there once so far - knowledgable staff, friendly staff - and nice beer - it's quite a small place so probably gets packed, I was there after work one day a few months ago.


Cheers Marty. Yep the beer seems to be getting all over the place... I'll get to the 'source' sooner or later.

@ ceej nice memories... oh aye Holts 

Anyone recall the free live blues sessions Dingwalls' used to run Saturday lunchtimes? We used to sit on the stage off to one side, smoking and boozing... like erm beat characters out of On The Road  Chalk Farm used to have a fab community full of squats and wickedness - fucking great!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 3, 2012)

yardbird said:


> The Old Stables part of the Lock area market was where Dingwalls Dancehall used to be.
> Blondie, Madness, The Pretenders and loads more


My husband did a gig there a long time ago. World's worst dressing rooms. The backing vocal ladies had to change in the loos!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2012)

teahead said:


> Cheers Marty. Yep the beer seems to be getting all over the place... I'll get to the 'source' sooner or later.
> 
> @ ceej nice memories... oh aye Holts


It's brewed in Scotland.


----------



## teahead (Apr 3, 2012)

marty21 said:


> It's brewed in Scotland.


Yeah yeah (s)Marty, I meant the retail/lifestyle/marketing source. Shit maybe it wouldn't taste so good without the Camden Brewdog connotation. I mean, what exactly is a Brewdog?


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Apr 8, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Anyone visited this place?
> 
> 
> 
> ..............a great green enclave on the edge of Central London




We went on an Urban75 London walk there a few years ago


----------



## Mr Blob (Apr 9, 2012)

NVP said:


> The market's all posh these days isn't it?


Yup- love it


marty21 said:


> I've never lived there but have spent about 8 years on and off working there, used to go out a lot in Camden in the 90s - and still go out there now sometimes - I like it - and the 253/4 takes me home


Camden was out of reach for me in 90s- rarely went north of Soho


----------



## Mr Blob (Apr 9, 2012)

Prince Rhyus said:


> We went on an Urban75 London walk there a few years ago


I've been twice, four years ago and in February


----------

